# Deer mount - yellowing ears



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I have a couple of deer mounts and the inside of the ears on one of them have gotten very yellow.

This is not from smoking, etc. In fact, both mounts were done within a year of each other, and both mounts have been hung together for several years. One mount is fine, the other has yellow ears now.

My question is this: is this something I can fix myself? If so, how? or should I take this mount to a taxidermist? What would they do, airbrush the ears with white paint?

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

All ears left unpainted will turn yellow. All ears should be painted before leaving the shop. Using straight white will make the ears stand out like Rosie O'Donnell at a beauty contest. A blend of colors will give you a soft looking ear that will not take your eyes off the face of the deer. Take your mounts to a taxidermist that has more colors then just white in his/her inventory. Deers ears are dirty, not bright white, sometimes the thick winter hair will make them look white, but they are not white inside.











More dirty looking ears.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i couldnt agree any more w/ exactly what paul said... i just dont understand not painting the ears... or painting em white... not natural and not going to cut it... JMHO


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks. In this case, it is actually the hair inside the ear that has turned yellow. Is that because of not painting it?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Zarathustra said:


> Thanks. In this case, it is actually the hair inside the ear that has turned yellow. Is that because of not painting it?


No, yellowed hair could be from an epoxy glue used in the ears, but not knowing how your ears were done, I can't really nail it down.
Maybe take it back the the factory and have them look at it.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..probably from using an alum tan. Wiping the hair with a strong solvent like Acetone might work. Nasty stuff, be sure to use gloves and allow for fresh air. It will remove paint if the ear was painted, use caution!

Mitch


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

You guys have been very helpful, thanks. Definitely sounds like something I need to let a taxidermist look at. I will screw it up worse if I touch it probably.

Do you know what taxidermist near Lansing has the best reputation? Someone who has been around a while.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

near lansing? if there isnt a sponsor, give chris_krierner a pm... hes in the lansing area.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I can look at it, I am in Ionia. Shoot me an email and I can call you, if you would like.


----------

